# Fate



## drifter (Mar 26, 2007)

I often notice when i'm on the road that although alot of things could be better, things just seem to go right. i've oftentimes discussed the possibility of something in the trees manipulating others' mind's or adjusting the general flow of life to favor me and my companions in what would appear at the time to be a definite hardship..........or maybe it's just getting late and i'm thoroughly stoned.....or not...comments?


----------

